# Double Screen Board



## gsalder (Jun 21, 2002)

Could someone please provide a description on the uses of the Double Screen Board which is listed in PLANS section?

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy Bee (Jun 22, 2002)

A double screen allows you to keep a weaker colony alive and growing by placing it over one that is strong. The space between the screens prohibits the queens from coming close enough to kill each other. Usually, the entrance for the top colony is rotated 180 degrees from the entrance in the colony below.

Double screens are especially handy for overwintering weak colonies without sacfificing a good queen from a small, yet otherwise healthy colony.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Also good for re-queening. Make a divide above the screen so that the new queen is introduced to young bee, the old bees have returned to the bottom hive. Later remove the old queen below and merge the two together.


----------



## gsalder (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I had read somewhere that by putting brood frames & bees above the double screen board you can get these bees to rear a new queen. Will this work? Aren't the bees still exposed to the old queen's scent through the screen?


----------



## Jimmy Bee (Jun 22, 2002)

Is this forum working correctly?


----------



## Jimmy Bee (Jun 22, 2002)

Sorry for the above post, I didn't realize user names were case sensitive.....hope everyone's bees are doing great...mine sure are!


----------

